# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Посоветуйте антивирус для слабого ноутбука

## emilj

Здравствуйте.

Скажите, пожалуйста, какой посоветуйте поставить антивирус для слабого ноутбука Samsung Q20 :
Процессор	Intel® Pentium® M LV 1.2 ГГц
Оперативная память	512 266 МГц DDR SDRAM 

Сейчас стоит Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition. Это ноутбук отца. Посмотрел, Symantec уже давно базы не обновлял, хотя в настройках обновление на каждый день стоит. Сейчас копьютер сильно тормозит, он работать не может. Запустил в безопасном режиме проверку  Dr. Web CureIt! . Результаты выложу в "помогите". 
Но надо поставить антивирус. Какой будет хорошо работать, но при этом чтобы не мешал работе ноутбука (не тормозил его)?

Заранее спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## latbat

Avira premium or Avira free + Comodo firewall

----------


## emilj

А как вам ESET? У меня на ноутбуке (2.2 turion) он стоит, правда если включать расширенную эвристику, то ноут тормозит страшно( Хотя виста у меня.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Запустил в безопасном режиме проверку  Dr. Web CureIt! . Результаты выложу в "помогите".


Пока рано советовать, т.к. тормоза могут быть вызваны деструктивной деятельностью вирусов. Но в качестве оффтопа, все антивирусы без приставки internet security достаточно шустро работают.

----------


## emilj

> Пока рано советовать, т.к. тормоза могут быть вызваны деструктивной деятельностью вирусов. Но в качестве оффтопа, все антивирусы без приставки internet security достаточно шустро работают.


Может быть. Вчера быстрая проверка куита длилась 2 часа 20 минут!(( Ужас... Может сразу логи сделать? Их можно в безопасном режиме делать?

*Добавлено через 43 секунды*




> Но в качестве оффтопа, все антивирусы без приставки internet security достаточно шустро работают.


Это вроде у многих не написано или нет?

----------


## SuperBrat

> Вчера быстрая проверка куита длилась 2 часа 20 минут!(( Ужас...


Это нормально. У меня был случай, когда проверка шла сутки. После лечения компьютер заработал нормально.




> Это вроде у многих не написано или нет?


На сайтах антивирусов всегда предоставляется информация по версиям.

----------


## emilj

> Это нормально. У меня был случай, когда проверка шла сутки. После лечения компьютер заработал нормально.


Ну так это была только быстрая проверка!((





> На сайтах антивирусов всегда предоставляется информация по версиям.


Щас очистку диска сделаю и сразу логи. Потом проверю полностью, а то чувствую надо на ночь ставить... Часов 5 будет, наверное...

*Добавлено через 3 часа 24 минуты*

Выложил логи сюда.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition


Если не ошибаюсь, сам обновляться не умел... Автоматическое обновление только с SEP`а работать стало (с 11 версии)... 
Его главная проблема (ИМХО) - слишком длительная загрузка системы (на аналогичных по сист. требованиям буках доходила до 4-5 минут - говорю про буки!!!), когда отрабатывают всякие doscan`ы etc. Далее - работает прекрасно!




> Пока рано советовать


Посмотрел логи... В добавок к скрипту - а зачем Вам в автозагрузке Ltmoh.exe, Lingvo, alchem.exe (adware?), satmat.exe (adware?), NeroCheck.exe, InCD.exe, QuickTime, Adobe Reader, Java Update, Download Master, InternetCalls и многое другое??? Поверьте, разберетесь с автозагрузкой - снимется вопрос о поиске антивируса! К тому же, обновляется без проблем, даже SAV CE 10-ка!

----------


## emilj

> Если не ошибаюсь, сам обновляться не умел... Автоматическое обновление только с SEP`а работать стало (с 11 версии)... 
> Его главная проблема (ИМХО) - слишком длительная загрузка системы (на аналогичных по сист. требованиям буках доходила до 4-5 минут - говорю про буки!!!), когда отрабатывают всякие doscan`ы etc. Далее - работает прекрасно!


Это так...





> Посмотрел логи... В добавок к скрипту - а зачем Вам в автозагрузке Ltmoh.exe, Lingvo, alchem.exe (adware?), satmat.exe (adware?), NeroCheck.exe, InCD.exe, QuickTime, Adobe Reader, Java Update, Download Master, InternetCalls и многое другое??? Поверьте, разберетесь с автозагрузкой - снимется вопрос о поиске антивируса! К тому же, обновляется без проблем, даже SAV CE 10-ка!


Как понять что удалять смело можно?

Ltmoh.exe - вроде нужная вещь?

Lingvo - оставил

alchem.exe (adware?) - удалить?
satmat.exe (adware?) - удалить?

NeroCheck.exe, InCD.exe, QuickTime, Adobe Reader, Java Update, Download Master - удалил

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Как понять что удалять смело можно?
> 
> Ltmoh.exe - вроде нужная вещь?
> 
> Lingvo - оставил
> 
> alchem.exe (adware?) - удалить?
> satmat.exe (adware?) - удалить?
> 
> NeroCheck.exe, InCD.exe, QuickTime, Adobe Reader, Java Update, Download Master - удалил


Делайте то, что Вам советуют консультанты в Вашей теме (раздел помогите)

----------


## emilj

Так, что-то подчистили.

Теперь автозагрузку чистить? Какой антивирус ставить?

----------


## ANDYBOND

> Какой будет хорошо работать, но при этом чтобы не мешал работе ноутбука (не тормозил его)?
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


Norton Internet Security 2011.

----------


## emilj

Тормозить не будет?

----------


## ANDYBOND

Не будет.

----------


## ludoedushka

Антивирусом ставь AVAST. У меня на работе поставил на слабеньком ноутбуке - никаких тормозов. По качеству - регулярно занимает призовые места в тестах, лишь чуть-чуть уступая Avira и Касперскому. Кроме того для некоммерческого использования - бесплатен.
Firewall поставил Firewall Plus от PC Tools, тоже бесплатен и неплохо показал себя в тестах (по крайней мере лучше NIS).
Обе программы "понимают" полноэкранный режим, что удобно для игр и просмотра фильмов.

----------


## vir0

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Скажите, пожалуйста, какой посоветуйте поставить антивирус для слабого ноутбука Samsung Q20 :
> Процессор    Intel® Pentium® M LV 1.2 ГГц
> Оперативная память    512 266 МГц DDR SDRAM 
> 
> Сейчас стоит Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition. Это ноутбук отца. Посмотрел, Symantec уже давно базы не обновлял, хотя в настройках обновление на каждый день стоит. Сейчас копьютер сильно тормозит, он работать не может. Запустил в безопасном режиме проверку  Dr. Web CureIt! . Результаты выложу в "помогите". 
> Но надо поставить антивирус. Какой будет хорошо работать, но при этом чтобы не мешал работе ноутбука (не тормозил его)?
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


А если вообще без антивируса?
1. firewall Windows
2. firewall outpost (iexplorer заблокирован)
3. HIPS SSM (iexplorer заблокирован)
4. блокировщик модификации исполняемых модулей
5. выполнить все рекомендации от AVZ, отключить ненужные сервисы, работать с ограниченнными правами, ....

У меня на домашнем компе так настроено (Celeron 500 мгц, 256 Мбайт).
Win XP SP2, выполнены все рекомендации от AVZ, 
отключены сервисы: 
автообновление
вторичный вход в систему
поддержка NetBIOS
Сервер
Сетевой вход в систему
Служба сообщений
Удаленное администрирование, помощник, реестр
Телнет
может еще что-то. 
отключены  порты утилитой (названия не помню) .

Win XP, программы не обновляются. За последний год только обновил Скайп до 5-й версии для совершения видеозвонков.

Почта получается через theBat.
Основной инструмент серфинга в инете опера в которой отключено все кроме картинок
Для сайтов где этого мало - используется Мозилла (сайты на которые ходит мозилла мало и случайных сайтов там нет).
Пароли в мозилле не храню.(Можно и хранить увелут учетную запись на virusinfo создам другую)

Микрософт оффис используется редко. Если и будут вирусы в макросах пускай себе будут.

Пару вирусов поймал блокировщик - за компом работали гости и в проводнике пробовали зайти в директорию на флешке, а это была не директория, а исполняемый файл. Потом фаром почистил гостям флешки.
Из сети идет постоянний скан портов или попытка подключения.
Брандмауеры и HIPS пока ничего не поймали.

Для исследования в подозрительных случаях есть: 
Adinf со снимками диска С,
Anvir со снимком автозагрузки (постоянно не запущен).
AVZ, ASP (Олега Зайцева)

Хакеру или вирусу надо последовательно срубить несколько сервисов (программ) чтобы выполнить вредные действия.

----------

